# filter option/recommendation?



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

This is the current filter for my 30 gal tank. Im considering replacing it with a different one as I feel that it occupies too much space within the tank. The space that It would free up would be used for some of the other plants that i have. what filter can I replace it with?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't tell what model of filter it is - it must be an internal power filter? You have lots of choices - outside power filters like an Aquaclear 50 (my choice for power filters), penguins etc. or canisters eheim, rena's. 

Are you injecting CO2? What's your budget? What type of fish, invertebrates are in your tank? - some tolerate faster current than others.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

it is one of those internal canister type hanging filter that he is using. I am never a big fan of those. What hp10BII has suggested is good. For that size of tank, AC50 is very cost effective.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I dont know what you call this type of a filter but yes its an internal one. it does its job its just that I dont like how it looks within the tank and it occupies too much space.

Will be looking into ac50. Thanks hp10BII and Charles!


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

Check petculture out since u live in Richmond they had a bunch of hob filter for cheap or u could get fluval canisters both marked down


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

How much are they marked down?


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

I think the hob filter were $10 or $15 fluvals were $100 bucks not sure can't remember I was there 2 weeks ago srry


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks mike.m. will just have to check it out.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out King Ed too. All of their filters are on sale. I just can't post the prices here


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

J and L is 42 bucks for the AC50 if you are still looking.


----------

